# New UR owner



## GTi-G60 (Dec 14, 2000)

Hello, I just picked up an original owner 1983 Ur Quattro. Only 98k miles. This car replaces my 1986 GTi with G60 motor/tranny/dash/brakes.
I'm looking for some parts if anyone knows where to get them, or has them to sell.
1. 3 inch downpipe
2. I need to upgrade the turbo, what KKK turbo is good for the 10V application, ie. less turbo lag
3. What dashboard will serve as a replacement, I've heard 87 Coupe GT dashes are sweet.
4. Anyone have that 3 gauge dash extension
What other grill/bumper/headlight combos work nicely
Finally, where can you get a Sport Quattro hood that will fit a US URQ
Thanks in advance for all the help. I'm really looking forward to fixing this car up, and I know I'll be on vortex alot.
Jason


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: New UR owner (GTi-G60)*

Welcome Jason!
1. TAP had some at one time but they did not have a bung welded on for the 02 sensor.
2. A KKK 26/27 works well but you still have some lag.
3. 85 – 87.5 4000 or Gt will work
4.The 3 gauge dash unit will only work with the older style dash.


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: New UR owner (URQ)*

Dialynx in the UK ysed to do the Sport Quattro hood. There is also a place in Switzerland that does a load of Sport parts....


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: New UR owner (beermonster)*

Welcome aboard!
Always fun to see the enthusiasm of a new UrQ owner.
Who did you get the car from? Was it in Co ? There is a pretty tight knit group there...
You wont need a bigger downpipe, not for a while. The UrQ downpipe is already larger then the 5000 / 200 downpipe... Its not quite 3" but its about as close as you will get in a metric equivalent. By the time you are making enough horsepower that your downpipe is limiting you, you will have several other obstacles you need to work around first.
Good luck and keep us updated with your progress, its good to see some UrQ activity here.
sean


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I have the Correct Sport Quattro headlights for sale. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1810441


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: New UR owner (GTi-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi-G60* »_Hello, I just picked up an original owner 1983 Ur Quattro. Only 98k miles. This car replaces my 1986 GTi with G60 motor/tranny/dash/brakes.
I'm looking for some parts if anyone knows where to get them, or has them to sell.
1. 3 inch downpipe
2. I need to upgrade the turbo, what KKK turbo is good for the 10V application, ie. less turbo lag
3. What dashboard will serve as a replacement, I've heard 87 Coupe GT dashes are sweet.
4. Anyone have that 3 gauge dash extension
What other grill/bumper/headlight combos work nicely
Finally, where can you get a Sport Quattro hood that will fit a US URQ
Thanks in advance for all the help. I'm really looking forward to fixing this car up, and I know I'll be on vortex alot.
Jason

1. 3" downpipe http://www.2bennett.com 
2. Turbo upgrade (spend some time here) http://www.motorgeek.com
3. All 85+ CGT/4K dashes are the same and are a nice upgrade sinc they don't crack line the early models, I have one in my 84 CGT turbo.
4. The ABT gauge extension can be difficult to find, recommend 2Bennett (again) and keep an eye on http://www.ebay.de
5. Dialynx & SGI offer(ed) the "Sport" hood replica designed to fit the URQ/4K/CGT. Pretty pricey item though...Also Euro H1/H4's can be had from many sources for your URQ (I got those them from 2B, they kick ass.)
Good luck with your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J.


----------

